# My Best Buddies



## DaneLab (Jun 16, 2008)

HI! This is my first time posting this!!! Hope this works!!!
My great dane is Zoey, the Yellow lab is Jasper, they are good buddies!! They love to run together out on our farm. Zoey making sure my son doesnt fall in the water!! Shes VERY protective of him.


----------



## Russell (Aug 31, 2008)

Ive Always wanted a great dane.. 

and you have a gorgeous one.. :-D
congratulations


----------



## TurnerPack (Aug 22, 2008)

Very cute dogs!! And son lol :biggrin:


----------



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

I also have a Dane. Actualy 3 and one yellow lab. They are all great friends.


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum!

What a great looking group of dogs you have!


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Great pictures!

Your dane is almost as tall as your boy!:wink:


----------

